
KetoHub Update: Month 3 - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/ketohub-month-3/
======
tmaly
Matt, Tyson here. Great update on the site. Have you consider adding a blog
off the main page to build some organic traffic?

If you really want to dive into the Google Analytics, you could always setup
API access. Its a little bit of a hassle, like 17 steps, but the python
interface gives you lots of fine grained data you do not get from the GA
client.

One other thing you can try is log everything with a tracking ID and
timestamp. Then just process these particular logs and you can get some idea
about what return visitors do.

~~~
mtlynch
Hey Tyson, Thanks for reading!

>Have you consider adding a blog off the main page to build some organic
traffic?

That's a good idea. The thing I feel like I'd run into is that I'm excited
about the website as a tool and a project, and I can write about it from that
perspective. I don't know that I'm passionate enough about keto as a lifestyle
to write interesting posts about it.

But I do like the idea of adding a bit more content. One thing that gets asked
a _lot_ on Facebook is, "Can someone give me a simple explanation of keto?" A
lot of the bigger sites have very complicated explanations. I could maybe
write a "keto in two minutes" and link people to that.

>If you really want to dive into the Google Analytics, you could always setup
API access. Its a little bit of a hassle, like 17 steps, but the python
interface gives you lots of fine grained data you do not get from the GA
client.

>One other thing you can try is log everything with a tracking ID and
timestamp. Then just process these particular logs and you can get some idea
about what return visitors do.

Oh that's a good point. I hadn't really thought about trying to lean more on
GA, but I should try to see how far I can get with custom events and the API
before I add another heavy monitoring dependency to my stack.

-Michael

